# Cleaning out the basement - weird emotional rollercoaster



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Married 17 years. W walked away 7 months ago. She's living with her sister across town, no intention of ever returning. Still helps out with logistics with the kids (14D & 16S). I've been slowly changing the house to make it "mine" not "ours". 

The basement has our stuff, my parent's stuff (my dad passed away 11 years ago, my mom lives in a small apartment), my brother's stuff (he moved to England, and we took his stuff to store), my W's grandparents' stuff (old 8 track tapes, records, etc., that no one wanted to pitch). you get the picture...

So, my 14D and I were working on the basement yesterday, organizing and throwing away those things with no emotional attachment for anyone. We were going through boxes and boxes of pics from when the kids were little. I had a few moments of tearful rage at expectations dashed, when D wasn't around. And a few moments of exuberance at moving forward.

weird emotional day.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

That must have been tough I hope that it gets easier for you. Hey on the bright side you are cleaning out things. I have a hard time cleaning things out.


----------

